# It's My 21st Birthday Today!



## Pisis (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi all,

it's my 21st Birthday today! 8)
So far, I pleased myslef and purchased a T-Shirt with prewar Avia B-35 which flies over a map of Czechoslovakia from the 1938. I'll post pictures of that and also from a party that¨s gonna be on Friday. 

Cheers!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday mate! I'll have a beer (or three) for you!


----------



## v2 (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday to You!!!!
http://shipmodeling.net/birthday/song/Happy_Birthday_To_You.mp3


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Pisis!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy birthday, Pisis! Have a blast.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday, now you can drink legally if you go on holiday to the U.S.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy B-day.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2006)

Congrats, now get drunk!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy Freakin Birthday you Czech Bas*ard....


----------



## Maestro (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy birthday, mate.


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Pisis, now go and get very drunk and party like you have never partied before.

P.S. Remember to post the pics of that party.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2006)

i never got anything like this for my birthday  oh, yeah, happy birthday


----------



## Maestro (Jun 28, 2006)

That's because you're still a kid, Lanc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

that's not true, i'm 16 now


----------



## Erich (Jun 29, 2006)

congrats and many more Pisis


----------



## Glider (Jun 29, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't do what I did. I got food poisoning on my 21st at lunchtime, so in the evening with everything organised and ordered, my friends had the party without me.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you very much!
And Glider, I usually get drink-poisined but...
I partied, but it was the official one, you know... Yesterday, I've been to the US Embassy to celebrate the Independence Day... Several VIP's were there, including the Us Ambasador in the Czech Rep. Willaim J. Cabannis, a former Czech president Václav Havel, the current one Václav Klaus, some Czechoslovak WW2 RAF pilots, cadets of the Marine, politicians, etc... And as Glider is talking about food-poisioning, I overate myself that much, geez... There was some damn great food; KFC, McDonald's (I don't say that's great but the chicken wings were eeeeh....), home-made hamburgers, hot dogs, cakes, beer, whiskey, wine, everything. Even pretty and busty girls, hehe.


----------



## Henk (Jun 30, 2006)

Pisis is that the only pic you have? LOL


----------



## Pisis (Jul 1, 2006)

Yea, cause I didn't expect to go there so I didn't bring my camera with me. I took these things with me home.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2006)

> Several VIP's were there, including the Us Ambasador in the Czech Rep. Willaim J. Cabannis, a former Czech president Václav Havel, the current one Václav Klaus, some Czechoslovak WW2 RAF pilots, cadets of the Marine, politicians, etc...





> There was some damn great food; KFC, McDonald's, home-made hamburgers, hot dogs, cakes, beer, whiskey, wine, everything.


LMFAO.... I bet the US Ambass was like, "WTF is the matter with these people... I'm a very important man and theyre feeding me McDonalds and hot dogs..."

U would think with those type of dignitaries, they would have catered it with some expensive sh*t, not lame *** KFC....


----------



## Henk (Jul 1, 2006)

KFC and McDonald's suck big time here and would pay to eat that sh*t or even eat it if they pay me to. I ask my mom to make some Hamburgers and I eat goo sh*t not that bull. Home made food is the best if your mom knows how to make great foo. 

That is bull to feed people such sh*t on any fancy party with VIP and have never heard of such stupidity.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2006)

Pisis said:


> (I don't say that's great but the chicken wings were eeeeh....)


Man, I say the McDonald's sh*t sucked, the KFC wings were great though. And the home-made hot dogs and hamburgers (I've heard somewhere that it's the tradition on the ID) were the best I've ever had in my life! Of course, there was also some other stuff, like whiseky stall, beer stall, wine stall, etc... But I agree it wasn't a French couisine, but it wasn¨t a regular party, it was a garden party.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

But a garden party with some very high sitting dignitaries.... Hell, most of our Senators and Congressmen are so used to being bribed and wined and dined, they would have walked out of ur little party with the look of  on their faces...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2006)

I understand that. Cannabis... uh, I mean Cabannis, looked quite happy and unbribed. 

There was this other party, a non-oficial one, after the first, official one, was dismissed. And I happened to stay there over with some friends. It was nice and relaxed, everyone was wearing non-official wear and smiles. I met there a guy who was for 25 years in the army and he was really funny, always made jokes about Bush and stuff.


----------



## Henk (Jul 2, 2006)

Well les your government is not so corrupt as in Africa, the other day they showed a study and it was shocking.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 6, 2006)

Here Be My BDay Party Leaflet....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)

Prank calls to Pisis....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, we got to see the leaflet... Where the hells the pics???


----------



## Pisis (Jul 6, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Are you drunk?



lesofprimus said:


> Well, we got to see the leaflet... Where the hells the pics???


Coming soon, my friend.


----------



## Henk (Jul 6, 2006)

Well I wish I was drunk now and not in this competision, but if it was not for the cashI would have never done it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

I think I was drunk, first time ever, and now I cant sleep...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

Henk said:


> Well I wish I was drunk now and not in this competision, but if it was not for the cashI would have never done it.


Sop you're sitting on the gay couch yet?  Are you sure they don't record you for pr0n?


----------



## Henk (Jul 8, 2006)

Nope, would never do that ****. Well how would you feel Pisis if you watch as all your friends go out for a few beers and you can not?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 9, 2006)

Of course not, I was joking.
Do you refer to your injury? If I touched that, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to.


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

What the hell Pisis you like gay porn or something? LOL LOL


----------



## Pisis (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, now I completely don't understand what you're trying to say...
Anyway, to dismiss this thread, last night I've returned from three-day "trip", I drank, smoked, sniffed, ****ed, fought.... No pictures (or at least I don't remember)...


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2006)

What the hell did you sniff? You are crazy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2006)

No need to shout about it, everyone knows...


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL LOL

No Pisis you do drugs man, that **** is bad for you. LOL


----------

